# Honda HSS1332ATD Oxford Heated Grips



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I liked everything about my new Honda but missed the heated grips I had on my last machine. I did a search here and saw an old post with a video on Oxford heated grips. I ordered a set of the 1” cruiser grips. They were very easy to install, work and look good. After we get some snow here in NJ I’ll report back if they are worth it. The video was a big help, I switched things around a bit like moving the wires inside and adjusting the auger handle lock so I didn’t have to cut the grips up. It went together nice. I also lengthened the cable for the battery tender so it is right up near the right hand grip. Makes it a lot easier to hook up when I back into the garage. No more fishing for the connector under the battery box. A little solder, some shrink tubing and a piece of heavy gauge wire did the trick. I ran all the wiring up the left side handlebar in a split loom so it looks clean.

Here’s the video. If it is from someone on here, thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Those look like some nice grips, thanks.

.


----------



## joeblowct (Nov 4, 2018)

Vmax, I have a 1332 coming this week and was going to add these grips. What adjustments did you make to the auger handle lock? No need to either shorten the grip like he did or grind the raised nub with a Dremel?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I did orient the wires so they are on the inside of the bars by flipping the right and left side grips. At first the lock would not engage. I checked the manual and really couldn’t see any adjustments unless I missed something. In the video he loosens the two 10mm bolts on the outside to “adjust” so I tried that. This moved things around a bit. It took a couple times and it locked down. I tightened the bolts and it works fine with no cutting. I haven’t had snow to try it out but it worked fine when I ran it and moved all the controls around to make sure nothing was binding.


----------



## joeblowct (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

